# 125G tank stand build - 1st time build



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

It's taken some time but my husband has finally started moving along on our 125G tank stand build. He said he has learned alot this 1st time around and we are still not done (so maybe he will learn some more).

Here's our stand so far...we used 2x4's for the frame and pre-fab wood flooring for the skin. We bought a box of trim on sale way back in November knowing we were going to do this. We should have bought 2 boxes for this size project. The doors and trim are still missing but I told my husband we could go ahead and get the tank on for a wet test and next weekend we will probably move it into the house and set it up even if the doors are not done. We have it set up in the garage for the wet test. So far, looking pretty good.

I want the trim on before we move it in the house but he can finish putting the doors later if necessary. He's almost done with them but its just the time thing. I can live with the holes for a while. The doors will be made of darker wood as we couldn't get the right match to our existing wood so opted to mix the woods. We have a lot of mixed stuff in the house...reddish woods with black leather so I'm crossing my fingers that the reddish wood with dark doors will fly.

More pics to come once we get it in the house and the fish in.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

oh...I have to paint the back of the tank yet. Will it be ok to paint it in the garage area with the tanks in there? I think we are supposed to have some 50 degree days this week so I could crack the door a bit but there will still be some paint fumes...are those harmful to the fish?


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

should be fine as long as you don't use spray paint. nice stand. post some pics when finished.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

You might paint the trim black to match the doors.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought about that Vann59...but decided to paint the trim the color of the wood it is touching so I'll have reddish trim on the stand and blackish trim on the doors (there will still probably be a variance in color but hopefully not too much) and thanks Hapman...I'm waiting to take those pics too...LOL..


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking good! When I made my stand I set it up before I did the doors too. Here 15 years later and still no doors! BTW your garage looks like a fish shop  Is the mini reef yours or your husbands?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

b3w4r3 said:


> Looking good! When I made my stand I set it up before I did the doors too. Here 15 years later and still no doors! BTW your garage looks like a fish shop  Is the mini reef yours or your husbands?


Well because the stand is going into my house there WILL be doors...its only a temporary thing in order to get the darn tank up and running and its my husbands 1st try at this stuff so I have to allow some leeway.

And yes, fish shop is a great term. There are 9 tanks out there now. The plan is to get these 125's into the house ... there are 2 in the garage now (including this new one which is not really running out there) and we have another in storage waiting for a stand also...so 3 125's all together. That will free up a lot of space in the garage and we will rearrange some. We will keep a couple of mid sized tanks for grow out tanks and add a couple of fry/holding tanks. We also have a 165G tank coming. Not sure how that's going to be used yet. I'm in the process of deciding on combinations and stockings for all these big tanks and trying some things out after speaking with other members/friends/fish experts. Next few months will be busy.

As for the reef tank...that's my husbands tank totally. I buy things for him to put in it but he maintains it. It's not thriving but it's holding it's own. I love to sit and watch it...it teams with life ... lots of snails, crabs, some fish, a few corals.


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

It sounds like, as a couple, both of you are really into fish keeping. I bet a good number of people viewing this thread are really jealous! LOL


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks good. One thought though. Maybe raise the bottom up flush with the bottom of the doors. This way you don't have to pick up the canisters to get them out of the cabinet.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> Looks good. One thought though. Maybe raise the bottom up flush with the bottom of the doors. This way you don't have to pick up the canisters to get them out of the cabinet.


That was the original plan Smitty BUT this being my husband's 1st build and me not checking up on him until the framing had been completed...there was a slight problem. My husband, when measuring (he used measurements from our existing 125G cabinet) did not take into account that he was using 2x4's around the complete frame and basically losing about 3 1/2 inches of height if he put the floor flush with the cabinet edge on the bottom. We have stocked up on these monster canisters and that 3 1/2 inches of height loss was a problem in regard to using them...we needed that height in the cabinet so he had to drop the floor knowing that meant he would have to lift the canister out. We are just learning so next time around the design will be a little different in regard to framing and doors. Learning lots of lessons as we go.

and HAPMAN...yes, we are both into fishkeeping. I couldn't do the tanks without my husband and he couldn't do them without me...we each have a job in regard to them and share the care and upkeep. It's our joint hobby and that makes it all the more fun. :dancing:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Doing the switch up tomorrow...125G coming in the house replacing the 75G zebra gold tank and then with the 125G I can add the Polits back in with the zebras in the big tank. Dreading the morning of switching and moving two good size tanks but looking forward to finally having one of my big tanks in the house. The trim for the main part of the stand turned out pretty nice...its simple just corner molding but the color came out real close to the skin color so I'm happy. So after the setup and settle in its DOOR TIME  Gotta get my whip to cracking next week. I'll get some more pics when the fish are in and settled and I'm happy with decor :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Well...here it is...in the house and with fishes. Still no doors but hubby is working on them and they should be done soon. The only problem we ran into was that the glass on the tank was too narrow to hold the legs of our quad T5 light without me having to take it off the tank every time I feed or something so for now we are using some older lights so the tank is rather dim. Lighting will be upgraded shortly. Anyway...the fish are loving the extra space and new layout.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Came out really nice. How much was the lumber cost?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank Cryptic...hubby says $30 for 2x4's, $15 for each plywood piece used so $30 total for plywood, another $35 for the flooring that was on sale that we skinned it with (had to buy more for doors so another $55 for another box but will have some left over so 1/3rd box $18 for door material) and $12 for trim

so... $30 2x4
$30 plywood
$35 main skin
$18 door material
$12 trim

$125 total - not dirt cheap and overbuilt some (will use less materials next time). More waste this time too as this was a learning project.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Right on. Still cheaper then store bought, and way stronger with the personal benefit of feeling good that you built it.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

And finally....the finished product...just got the last door on today


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I was pretty proud of my hubby for getting it done. Now he's learned enough to do a really great job on the next one. We have the skin in (dark dark flooring) and this time we got enough to finish the whole stand in the one flooring color and not have to use two of them. But, for two colors this stand doesn't look too bad. Could have been worse.


----------

